# Pride of the Southland Band



## ZacMan1987 (Sep 15, 2009)

Had the pleasure of shooting my first Tennessee game from the sidelines last weekend. Had a BLAST! Although I love shooting the football, the band always takes the cake photogenically. 






Drum Major Ben Farr





Just working with DOF





Caught somebody's melophone (I think) lying down during a stands-field transition.


----------

